# Fran Gerbič



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Fran Gerbič , Slovenian composer and singer tenorist , birth 5 October 1840 , Cerknica , Slovenia, death 29 March 1917 , Ljubljana , Slovenia .

*Life*
He studied music at Kamil Mask in Ljubljana and from 1865 to 1867 studied composition and singing at the Prague Conservatory . He has worked as an opera singer - tenor in Prague, Zagreb , Ulm and Lemberg . He was a technically-made singer of considerable vocal range. The illness forced him to say goodbye to his career as an opera singer and to become an educator and conductor . He became involved in the "birth" of Slovenian opera life. In Ljubljana, until his death, he acted as principal of the Music Matica School.

*Family*
He was married to soprano Milka Gerbic, born. Today ( 1854 - 1933 ). They were married to Hugo's son Viktor Gerbich ( 1881 - 1953 ) and daughter Jarmila Gerbič ( 1877 - 1964 ).

*Works*
Yugoslav Ballad , for orchestra ( 1910 )
two symphonies
two operas Kres ( 1896 ) and Nabor ( 1913 )
choral songs,
cantatas , piano works
In 1912 he published a manual on vocal technique .


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Im from foermer YU but never heard of this duude...Tnbx


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Flamme said:


> Im from foermer YU but never heard of this duude...Tnbx


Here is a link to download his Hunting Symphony:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/v2awt1gur89qpzf/Gerbic_Hunting_Symphony.flac/file

Most of his work has never been commercially recorded. Which is a shame


----------

